# Classic VW Type 2 and Waterless Washing



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi

I've classic VW Type 2 with 40 year old worn paint but no rot ... just gentle wear and tear and some areas where the paint is worn away

The whole vehicle has been treated with Gibbs and two coats of Colli 845

I'm wanting to clean it of course but would rather not expose it to gallons of water if at all possible ... I don't envisage it getting filthy as it won't be used in winter and is kept garaged.

So

I've been looking at a waterless wash system rather than just rinse less and have probably come to the conclusion that Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax, although expensive, would seem to fit the bill.

Before I go ahead and order - does anyone recommend another product for a waterless approach to keeping the VW clean ?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Meguiars do a ‘pro’ (D115) version of Wash n Wax. It’s not cheap, at near £70, but, it dilutes 4:1, which makes it much more cost effective for regular use.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Naddy37 said:


> Meguiars do a 'pro' (D115) version of Wash n Wax. It's not cheap, at near £70, but, it dilutes 4:1, which makes it much more cost effective for regular use.


Thanks !!


----------

